# Current Season Custom Hay Bailing Price Expectations?



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

N. Texas location. What does it look like for having your hay done for you this year....cut, rake, bale. 4x6, doesn't have to be net wrapped.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

$23-24 a bale/ 2 bale min.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

RCF said:


> $23-24 a bale/ 2 bale min.


Perfect price. I don't have enough for you to come over here (25mi NW Greenville) but you gave me the right answer for a reasonable processing charge.

Thanks,

Mark


----------

